# Ran Crusher 6-string build



## Metaljesus (Aug 22, 2012)

So, as some of you might have seen, i have a Crusher being currently built by RAN over in Poland. Been waiting for this guitar since early May, and it's now getting closer to being put to real.
Will be updating this thread as progress goes on.

No. of strings:6-string
R or L handed:right handed
Scale length:25.5
Construction method:Ran AANJ w/NTB style heel
Body shape:Crusher
Body material:walnut
Top wood options:none
Body binding:none
Binding material:N/A
Body finish:hand-rubbed oil
Custom finish:none
Headstock shape:Crusher
Headstock:regular
Headstock finish:match body finish
Headstock binding:none
Truss rod covervangkol
Logo:white mother of pearl
Neck materialvangkol
Neck shape:RAN-shape
Nut width:1 5/8 (42mm)
Thickness at 1st/12th:19-21mm (recommended for 6,7-string)
Neck finish:match body finish
Fingerboard material:macassar ebony
Fingerboard binding:none
Number of frets:24
Fret size: Dunlop 6100
Fingerboard radius:15
Fingerboard inlays (white mother of pearl):none
Custom inlay(s):Warhammer Eagle at 9-15th Fret Area
Fingerboard side inlayslastic dots
Nut:GraphTech Black TUSQ
Hardware color:black
Bridge system:
Hipshot Fixed 6-string
Tuning machines:
Schaller M6 locking
Straplocks:Schaller
Neck Pickup:
BareKnuckle Aftermath (black battleworn covers w/black bolts) set
Middle Pickup:none
Bridge Pickup:BareKnuckle Aftermath (black battleworn covers w/black bolts) set
Pickup rings:none
Control knobs:2 x volume
Pickup selector:3-way toggle
Other controls:none
Flight case:yes

Additional instructions, questions and reference files
Switchcraft input jack with metal plate, wood control cavity cover with Ran Guitars logo, Stainless Steel frets /6100 size

Mock-up






First progress picture (Body Blank)


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 22, 2012)

By the Emperor this will be too damn cool.


----------



## Wretched (Aug 22, 2012)

Love their carves!


----------



## Churchie777 (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice man Dariusz is awesome to work with! hope you enjoy her that inlay should be cool


----------



## Metaljesus (Aug 27, 2012)

Those caaarves!


----------



## mphsc (Aug 27, 2012)

makes me miss my Crusher.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 27, 2012)

I think I'm gonna have to hunt down those Polish luthiers next time I'm there. Wouldn't mind trying a RAN and Skervesen since one of the only things holding me back from ordering one from either of them is not knowing how they would play for me. These RANs look amazing every time I see them.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh my God that inlay!
I've always wanted a RAN Crusher. Do me a favour and when it gets there... shred the hell out of it for me!


----------



## Metaljesus (Aug 27, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Oh my God that inlay!
> I've always wanted a RAN Crusher. Do me a favour and when it gets there... shred the hell out of it for me!



I could do that for you  don't worry!


----------



## Churchie777 (Aug 28, 2012)

The grain on that looks tasty!


----------



## Metaljesus (Aug 28, 2012)

Churchie777 said:


> The grain on that looks tasty!



It really does, didn't really think walnut would be that stripy.


----------



## Psykopath90 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hej Matte patte  Ser bra ut!!!!!


----------



## Metaljesus (Sep 30, 2012)

So i got these new pictures of the fretboard today, and wow the grain on macassar ebony is great


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Sep 30, 2012)

Great! I'm thinking about a Crusher 7 neck through... Ran are AMAZING guitars!


----------



## Navid (Sep 30, 2012)

Metaljesus said:


>



Great wood and lovely inlay work.

Please don't hate me for what i'm going to say now: 


HOLY SHEEEET!
Did anybody notice the FF 8-string figured bubinga neck?


----------



## Metaljesus (Sep 30, 2012)

Navid said:


> Great wood and lovely inlay work.
> 
> Please don't hate me for what i'm going to say now:
> 
> ...



No problem 

There sure are some tasty things in that pile


----------



## MikeSap (Sep 30, 2012)

Dude... What i would do for one of these guitars... Congrats man you're lucky! Can't wait to see the ngd thread!!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 30, 2012)

That inlay.


----------



## Metaljesus (Oct 1, 2012)

MikeyENGL said:


> Dude... What i would do for one of these guitars... Congrats man you're lucky! Can't wait to see the ngd thread!!



Not lucky really, just veeery conservative with money so i can afford nice things


----------



## Metaljesus (Oct 13, 2012)

Just got these pictures of the finished inlay from Dariusz!
Including some pictures of other peoples inlays!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 13, 2012)

I think I need to sit down....


----------



## Chris Migdalski (Oct 13, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> I think I need to sit down....



i concure


----------



## Watty (Oct 13, 2012)

Chris Migdalski said:


> i concur



Fixed....and agreed.


----------



## jeleopard (Oct 13, 2012)

Stinkin' humiez and their no good Emperor...

But really, looks sick as hell.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 14, 2012)

I still can't get over that inlay


----------



## Metaljesus (Oct 14, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> I still can't get over that inlay



In a good or bad way?


----------



## Pikka Bird (Oct 14, 2012)

Very satisfying. 

...also digging that circular thing with the arrows, whomever's getting that.


----------



## Metaljesus (Oct 14, 2012)

Pikka Bird said:


> Very satisfying.
> 
> ...also digging that circular thing with the arrows, whomever's getting that.



Yeah, that one looks really cool!

And i like that there is almost no filler used in the fitting of the inlay,
Looks really thight!


----------



## Metaljesus (Oct 20, 2012)

So, this is a shot i got from Dariusz when it's straight out of the oiling for the 2nd coat. Two more coats will be applied in next week, so i think this baby soon will be on it's way to me!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 20, 2012)

Metaljesus said:


> In a good or bad way?



Sooooooo good


----------



## Navid (Oct 20, 2012)

Metaljesus said:


> So, this is a shot i got from Dariusz when it's straight out of the oiling for the 2nd coat. Two more coats will be applied in next week, so i think this baby soon will be on it's way to me!



I really like the wood RAN guitars uses.
The grain on their mahogany and black walnut is extremely nice


----------



## Metaljesus (Nov 6, 2012)

Alright, so the guitar is done!
Finally! Feels almost unreal after a long wait for it to be done, I'm a really impatient guy so 7 months wait have felt like a 2 year wait 

Here you have a little sneak pre-view for the upcoming NGD thread next week when it's home.


----------



## DTSH (Nov 7, 2012)

Looks awesome! Some of the cleanest inlay work I've seen... I feel like I saw some Ran stuff years ago and it wasn't nearly this good. Glad to see they've gotten their shit together in a big bad way.


----------



## Chiba666 (Nov 7, 2012)

Really nice.

Those pics are making me Gas even harder for my Ran, might have to email Dariusz and see if ther are any pics yet. Chances are it's a bit soon as the order went in Mid Sept


----------



## Metaljesus (Nov 7, 2012)

Chiba666 said:


> Really nice.
> 
> Those pics are making me Gas even harder for my Ran, might have to email Dariusz and see if ther are any pics yet. Chances are it's a bit soon as the order went in Mid Sept



Probably a little early, i didn't get my first picture until september, and i orderd it in early may.
And you kind of have to remind him to send pictures hehe.
But it's really worth the wait once you see it come together piece by piece.

Hope your wait won't be to long.
What's your time estimation?


----------



## quoenusz (Nov 7, 2012)

Oooh man! That looks great!


----------



## Chiba666 (Nov 8, 2012)

Metaljesus said:


> Probably a little early, i didn't get my first picture until september, and i orderd it in early may.
> And you kind of have to remind him to send pictures hehe.
> But it's really worth the wait once you see it come together piece by piece.
> 
> ...



6 months from time of deposit, which was early/mid Sept.

Yours is a really nice guitar, inlay looks great. Hope mine is as good as that.


----------



## Rojne (Nov 9, 2012)

Fan ser bra ut!

I want one, send it over to me if you don't like it! ;P


----------



## HighPotency (Nov 9, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkmQHxyxxm8


----------

